
	Ask HN:GPU to Do Numerical Computations as a Hobby - newprint
My hobby is Numerical Computations, however, I am doing everything on Intel CPU using C++. I am thinking of buying a separate GPU to run numerical computations on it and learning OpenCL. What would be reasonable choice with the budget of $1000.
Unfortunately, Tesla is out of my budget.
Thank you.
======
dekhn
The GTX 1080 is currently your best bet. It has the best price:performance
ratio. The 1070 might also work, although it has slower cores and memory
clock. I use a GTX 1080 for TensorFlow, it's ~100X faster than the CPU for
training. I started with a 1060, which was way cheaper, but upgraded to the
1080 for more RAM and faster/more CUDA cores.

If you can increase your budget and your motherboard supports it, you can get
two 1080s, many things will parallelize across multiple cards. I know people
who put 8 cards in a single machine and barely use the CPUs.

------
BillBohan
When I looked at price and performance, a pair of 1070s cost only slightly
more than a 1080 and gave me more RAM and cores. Even though the clock on a
1080 is 15% faster you can get more done with 50% more cores.

